# back pain



## QodingQueen (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm new to coding and in my first job as a coder. I just discovered that the Doc has been coding "Cervical myofascitis/myositis" as 717.7 Chrondromalacia of Patella. This is an error that has just perpetuated and went unnoticed by payors throughout the years; until recently. 

There seems to be a code for the lumbar region... 724.2 Lumar back pain (myofascial pain, low back) but nothing specific for the cervical or thoracic region. I'd appreciate any thoughts or opinions on the use of 729.1 to indicate Cervical and Thoracic Myalgia/Myofascitis/Myositis.  Is there a more specific code that I'm missing?

Thank you.


----------



## nelsong5 (Nov 28, 2010)

There is 723.1 which used for Cervical Pain/Cervicalgia and 724.1 for Thoracic Pain.

Hope this helps.


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Nov 28, 2010)

Myofascitis means inflammation of muscle and its fascia. For cervical myositis we can use 723.1(Cervicalgia).

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------



## QodingQueen (Nov 29, 2010)

Thank you very much, Nalini. It's obvious to me now.


----------



## QodingQueen (Nov 29, 2010)

Thank you very much, Nelson.  I get so deep into this that sometimes I can't see the forest for the trees.


----------

